# Neues Plug-in für InfluxDB im OPC Router 4.11



## inray (13 Mai 2019)

Mit der neuen Version verfügt der OPC Router von inray über ein Plug-in, mit dem Daten aus verschiedensten Quellen in die führende Zeitreihen-Datenbank von Influx-Data (www.influxdata.com) geschrieben werden können. 

Die InfluxDB ist speziell für die Aufzeichnung von Zeitreihen-Daten, wie zum Beispiel Prozessdaten, ausgelegt und erreicht durch die NoSQL/BigData Technologie hervorragende Abrufzeiten. Übliche Funktionen wir Aggregation und Vorhaltezeiten sind schon in der Datenbank implementiert. 
Der OPC Router stellt mit dem neuen Plug-in das Bindeglied zwischen der Automatisierung und der InfluxDB dar. 

Hier alle Details zur neuen OPC Router Version.


----------

